# Daiwa Saltist for surf casting ?



## massfisher

Is Daiwa Saltist made for surf casting or just for boats ?


----------



## Cdog

massfisher said:


> Is Daiwa Saltist made for surf casting or just for boats ?


The 20 and 30 *H* are very castable.From what I understand the *TH* model is more of a boat reel.


----------



## Sandcrab

*my 30H is on backorder..*



Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G

I gave the 30H a test drive this past weekend.

It is indeed very castable, I left the two red brakes in the one i threw and it was very tame, I may drop down to a single red in the future, but was getting very good distance as it was set up.

For you right handers, the gear box has been slanted well back and shouldn't be a problem as it was on some of there other models.

Seems to be a very rugged reel with micro click drag adjustment, very similar to the Grandwave. The anti-reverse is rock solid as well.


----------



## Team Buddhahead

My good fishing buddy has a Saltist 40 on a Breakaway HDX TB and can throw 500' all day long. With 6nbait he's about 100-140 yards. 
He loves it for the surf...
Here a good video of him catching his 2nd place red...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXrqNu-l8d8


----------



## Centralpafish

Sandcrab, yeah I understand that they fly off the shelves when they arrive at the tackle shops. Been trying to figure out the ID system. I don't mind asking dumb questions. Am I correct to think that the H means high speed retrieve and the T means tall, narrow spool. So to fish from the beach I'd want a 20H or 30H, correct? Next dumb question that I have out there elsewhere. They say that they're designed to withstand the rigors of todays braid. Does that mean I can put 300 yds of 65# test on the reel and not worry about a shock leader? Thanks for the advice, still believe that the only dumb questions are the ones people are afraid to ask. I'm eager to learn, Philly Jack


----------



## massfisher

My setting is a ten ft ugly stick with a Saltist 40 torque reel and a 30 lbs xxx P-Line with 3 to 4 oz. sinker.

I trying to reach 130 yds with this set up but I think that's impossible.

Should I get a longer rod are use heavier sinker ?


----------



## eric

no, you need a better pole. even tho thats preference.

but definitely you need a lighter line. like 15 or 17lb

with a shock leader instead.


----------



## Team Buddhahead

*+1*



ooeric said:


> no, you need a better pole. even tho thats preference.
> 
> but definitely you need a lighter line. like 15 or 17lb
> 
> with a shock leader instead.


+1

Also fish mono....Your braid will stick and bury in the spool. TRUST ME....I learned the $$$$ way...


----------



## Sandcrab

*Prior Posts...*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46895

More info on the Saltist reels...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab

Team Buddhahead said:


> +1
> 
> Also fish mono....Your braid will stick and bury in the spool. TRUST ME....I learned the $$$$ way...


Mono for all surf conventionals. Braid for spinners. You can use braid for freshwater baitcasters...

braid on the beach with others fishing nearby = $$^%(# 

Sandcrab


----------



## massfisher

ooeric said:


> no, you need a better pole. even tho thats preference.
> 
> but definitely you need a lighter line. like 15 or 17lb
> 
> with a shock leader instead.


Alright, I'll try that.

What lbs test you would recommended ??


----------



## basstardo

Most folks I know use 17 or 20 pound Sufix Tri Plus. I use 17 on my reels because I like the smaller diamter. You don't need heavy line to catch a heavy fish. I do use a 50# shocker though, attached with a spider-hitch/no-name.


----------



## fish bucket

all you people who are afraid to use braid on conventionals,crack me up.
in my circle,many use braid on conventionals with no problems.
i've used it since it came out and would never go back to mono for the surf.
advantages far outweigh the drawbacks.
but please don't start a mono/braid controversy
thread!!!


----------



## basstardo

I'm not saying by any means braid is bad for conventional. It's great, just not in certain situations. If you're fishing Cape Point in Hatteras with braid on the conga line, you're going to piss some people off in a hurry if you get tangled up. It's just common courtesy there. I know several folks who use braid off on their own away from the crowds. More power to 'em I say.


----------



## huckfinn38

*basstardo*

A lot of the guys that do fish with braid dont really care if it pisses people off or not. I was down the 1st week of November at the Point and the the Jersey Surf Casters were all there fishing with braid and 5 oz and didnt care. I had to change out my mono 3 different times because of bad places in the line caused by the rub. I even had one guy tell me that braid does not hurt mono. The same guy told me that they pissed off the locals and they didnt care.


----------



## fish bucket

basstardo,i have a squidder spooled with mono just in case i ever fish the congo line!
jebson38,was that during the tournament that was won by the south jersey surfcasters?


----------



## Sandcrab

Jebson38 said:


> ... I had to change out my mono 3 different times because of bad places in the line caused by the rub. I even had one guy tell me that braid does not hurt mono. The same guy told me that they pissed off the locals and they didnt care.


Easy fix - Snip Snip! 

Sandcrab


----------



## huckfinn38

*Before the tourney....*

You are not allowed to fish the point during the tourney


----------



## fish bucket

didn't know that about tournie.
don't judge all jersey guys by a few.in their defense,some southern fishermen have big time attitudes against out of staters.


----------



## huckfinn38

*Not Judging all of them*

One of the guys that I fish with now is from Jersey. He fishes mono and casting rods plus he cooks one heck of a pork chop.

I am just saying what I observed and heard these guys say. 

I do know this if I fished in Jersey I would do as they are doing. I would not walk out to the middle of a Jetty where they are plugging with my heaver and mono and throw 8 n bait right in the middle of them.


----------



## fish bucket

i too would adjust my fishing to local custom to avoid conflict.one of the reasons i don't fish jetty's is lack of room.i love the open beach much better.


----------



## JAM

*In Jebs defense*

One of those guys came in talkin smack bout braid line, and bad mouthing locals.. Flat out told them not to fish by me as I would cut their line with my knife.. Was told by him "I would never get tangled with ya" lost a nice fish that night as did many.. I have fished all over the country and when I am somewhere else I tend to do things they way they are done in that area.. Its not about where you are from.. Its real simple, its about RESPECT... I am from the DEEP south The SOUTH BRONX oy NYC.. Some how (good parents) I have RESPECT IMHO that group did not... JAM


----------



## fish bucket

it doesn't matter if you are fishing braid,mono or a length of chain!the solution is to be aware of your line at all times.
i fish a lot of tournaments where space is very limited and guys are almost shoulder to shoulder.you would be surprised at how little line tangling happens.because most guys realize that tangled lines is lost fishing time and they sdjust their style to conditions.


----------



## huckfinn38

*Like I said*

They dont care and are going to fish it any way.
There is no way to fish the congo line at cape point and not rub lines with someone fishing next to you. Braid causes problems with mono even with out a fish being hooked up. It also does not take a tangle for mono to get nicked by braid. All it takes is the line rubbing against braid and the mono is ruined.


----------



## EugeneChoe

i got a call from hai "bro" today and now hes just about convinced to to get one or two...or 3


----------



## Sea2aeS

I want short ribs!!!!!!!!! Hai!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## EugeneChoe

bwahahaha, hai should change his name "bro" to "chef"


----------

